# The Whole Works of John Flavel Online



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 20, 2007)

_The Whole Works of John Flavel_ (1770 edition) are available online here:

Vol. 1 (_The Life of Mr. John Flavel_; _The Fountain of Life Opened Up_)

Vol. 2 (_The Fountain of Life Opened Up_; _The Method of Grace_)

Vol. 3 (_The Method of Grace_; _A Treatise of the Soul of Man_)

Vol. 4 (_A Practical Treatise of Fear_; _The Righteous Man's Refuge_; _England's Duty Under the present Gospel Liberty_)

Vol. 5 (not yet available -- see here though)

Vol. 6 (_Husbandry Spiritualized_; _Occasional Meditations_; _Navigation Spiritualized_; _The Sea-Man's Companion_)

Vol. 7 (_A Saint Indeed_; _The Touchstone of Sincerity_; _A Token for Mourners_; _Preparations for Sufferings_; _The Balm of the Covenant applied to the bleeding Wounds of afflicted Saints_; _An Exposition of the Assembly's Shorter Catechism_, Q. 1-22)

Vol. 8 (_An Exposition of the Assembly's Shorter Catechism_, Q. 23-107; _Sacramental Meditations_; _The Reasonableness of Personal Reformation_; _The Character of a True Evangelical Pastor_; _A Double-Scheme of Sins and Duties_)


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 20, 2007)

I've often thought about obtaining his works, and now I have this to get my by until I do.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 20, 2007)

Jeff -- Another route you might want to take is to get the Works of Flavel in Word/PDF format from Puritan Books. That costs $3.00 ($0.50 per file x 6 files) and the Word version is of course text-searchable. But the books are great to have too.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 20, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Jeff -- Another route you might want to take is to get the Works of Flavel in Word/PDF format from Puritan Books. That costs $3.00 ($0.50 per file x 6 files) and the Word version is of course text-searchable. But the books are great to have too.


 
Thanks Andrew


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 20, 2007)

Choice excerpts from John 
Flavel's "The Fountain of Life"


When most lame and defective in themselves

Happy were it, if puzzled and perplexed Christians would 
turn their eyes from the defects that are in their obedience, 
to the fullness and completeness of Christ's obedience; and 
see themselves complete in Him, when most lame and 
defective in themselves.



By the hand of His own Father!

To wrath, to the wrath of an infinite God without 
mixture—to the very torments of hell was Christ 
delivered—and that by the hand of His own 
Father! Surely then, that love is fathomless, 
which made the Father of mercies deliver His 
only Son to such miseries for us sinners! 


The most precious thing in heaven or earth

In giving Christ to die for poor sinners, God gave the 
richest jewel in His cabinet; a mercy of the greatest 
worth, and most inestimable value. 

Heaven itself is not so valuable and precious as Christ 
is! Ten thousand thousand worlds—as many worlds as 
angels can number, would not outweigh Christ's love, 
excellency and sweetness! O what a lovely One! What 
an excellent, beautiful, ravishing One—is Christ!

Put the beauty of ten thousand paradises, like the garden 
of Eden, into one; put all flowers, all smells, all colors, all 
tastes, all joys, all sweetness, all loveliness into one; O 
what a lovely and excellent thing would that be! 

And yet it should be less to that loveliest and dearest well
beloved Christ—than one drop of rain to all the seas, rivers,
lakes, and fountains of ten thousand earths! 

Now, for God to bestow the mercy of mercies, the most 
precious thing in heaven or earth, upon poor sinners; 
and, as great, as lovely, as excellent as His Son was—what 
kind of love is this!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 25, 2007)

See _The Inner Sanctum of Puritan Piety: John Flavel's Doctrine of Mystical Union with Christ_ (2007) by J. Stephen Yuille here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 11, 2008)

Mining the Works of John Flavel


----------

